# Is it possible for a pax to rate you when you cancel?



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

I showed up for a pick up and waited for 4 1/2 minutes the pax pulls up in another car and said you were to late I got a friend to drive me up to the store. I drove straight there and I was about 7 minutes away. I was wondering when he took off to the store why didn't he cancel the trip. When I canceled the trip it had just turned 5 minutes and he was charged the canceled fee. I got a 1 rating a few minutes later (my first 1). I was wondering if it's possible for a pax to leave feed back in this type of situation? I was not allowed to rate the pax. If not I have no clue who left the 1.


----------



## Mike1606 (Jun 8, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> If your rate went down after that, it's not the pax that rated you, CSR down rated you because the pax paid a cancellation and they refunded while leaving the fee intact in your account, it's a new method they have to deal with refunds and cancellation pays to the driver at the cost of your rates.
> 
> Eventually you will go to school to get your rates up, so they figured they can bank on people who cancel.
> 
> This only happens when the pax complains, though.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

About time now perhaps drivers will spend more effort to find the passenger


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks Mike. I live in a small town and I am sometimes the only driver that drives late night to early morning. I had picked this rider up before at about 3 am as he works at a restaurant as a cook and he was a bit wasteful of my time then as well. I will add this rider to my cancel or no ride list. I have 3 now that don't understand that in a small town with not many drivers you can loose your ability to get picked up at all or at least in a timely manner for complaints, bad manners or unwarranted bad ratings. I was not late getting there by the way just took me 7 minutes to get to him after he requested pick-up. I could smell the alcohol on his breath, I think he just forgot he had called. There is a bit of pleasure I get in return when at 3 am he pings me only to see who I am and see me cancel his ride and I might just take my time cancelling the ride since he sees no problem wasting my time.

Oh I will also go back and give him a 1 star for that other pickup to return the favor.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Is there documentation to support that? I have never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

I did add a 1 star to his rating as a warning to other drivers of his actions. I am not being as accepting of low ratings on Pax when I get pinged now. It's not personal just business.

"go to school to get your rates up" what does that mean?



RynoHawk said:


> Is there documentation to support that? I have never heard of such a thing.


Not sure but the timing in my instance at 3am seemed to make sense.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

A passenger can give you a rating at any time. They don't have to rate immediately like we do. It may not even hit your app right away until it refreshes at some point. I just don't see the CSR being able to do that. It's a passenger rating, not a CSR rating. So many drivers (myself included) would be getting way more one stars if that was the case. My theory is since you state you have given him a ride before, he was still able to rate you from a previous ride and gave you a one star.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

RynoHawk said:


> A passenger can give you a rating at any time. They don't have to rate immediately like we do. It may not even hit your app right away until it refreshes at some point. I just don't see the CSR being able to do that. It's a passenger rating, not a CSR rating. So many drivers (myself included) would be getting way more one stars if that was the case. My theory is since you state you have given him a ride before, he was still able to rate you from a previous ride and gave you a one star.


OK. I had heard that Pax have a time limit on when they can rate you, someone on here said 72 hours. Are you saying they can rate you forever for any trip?


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

The last time I checked the Uber web HELP you could not get or give a rating on cancels. This may have changed so you would need to confirm.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Johnny Driver said:


> OK. I had heard that Pax have a time limit on when they can rate you, someone on here said 72 hours. Are you saying they can rate you forever for any trip?


I haven't heard either way. I just know they don't have to rate immediately. I'm pretty sure I've had ratings come in over a week of me not driving and periodically checking the app. I do know that cannot rate a cancellation because how can you rate for a ride you never took? So many drivers would be getting downrated for cancelling.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

I am not sure what happened but the 1 disappeared off my ratings just now.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Johnny Driver said:


> I showed up for a pick up and waited for 4 1/2 minutes the pax pulls up in another car and said you were to late I got a friend to drive me up to the store. I drove straight there and I was about 7 minutes away. I was wondering when he took off to the store why didn't he cancel the trip. When I canceled the trip it had just turned 5 minutes and he was charged the canceled fee. I got a 1 rating a few minutes later (my first 1). I was wondering if it's possible for a pax to leave feed back in this type of situation? I was not allowed to rate the pax. If not I have no clue who left the 1.


Unless Uber has changed their policy, neither you or rider can rate each other when a ride is cancelled. It's possible you started the ride and then ended it, generating the same fee you would get if you had cancelled. In that case you and pax can rate it other. That happened to me once. The Uber app would not allow me to cancel, so I had to end the ride. Then we both gave each other 1 stars


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Unless Uber has changed their policy, neither you or rider can rate each other when a ride is cancelled. It's possible you started the ride and then ended it, generating the same fee you would get if you had cancelled. In that case you and pax can rate it other. That happened to me once. The Uber app would not allow me to cancel, so I had to end the ride. Then we both gave each other 1 stars


I did this once by accident but this was not the case in this instance as described in the original post. No ride was started.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

You can check it yourselves by requesting a ride and cancelling quickly. When you cancel in your passenger app before the trip starts, it does not give you an option to rate the driver. 
However, if the cancellation takes place after the driver has started the trip, there will be a rating option. Hope it helps !

Try to take some short ride as a passanger to see how the passanger end app works. Dont forget to tip the driver though !


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> You can check it yourselves by requesting a ride and cancelling quickly. When you cancel in your passenger app before the trip starts, it does not give you an option to rate the driver.
> However, if the cancellation takes place after the driver has started the trip, there will be a rating option. Hope it helps !
> 
> Try to take some short ride as a passanger to see how the passanger end app works. Dont forget to tip the driver though !


Are you sure rider can rate after rider cancels on a trip already "started".


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Are you sure rider can rate after rider cancels on a trip already "started".


Yes. Riders can rate a cancelled trip at any point once the trip already 'started' even if the pax was not 'charged' at all. You can check it by taking a trip with the rider app. I vigorously tested the rider app.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> About time now perhaps drivers will spend more effort to find the passenger




It's not a driver's job to "find" a pax. It's his/her job to arrive at the pick up location & wait 5 minutes.

That said, there was nothing for the pax to rate since no service was provided.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> It's not a driver's job to "find" a pax. It's his/her job to arrive at the pick up location & wait 5 minutes.
> 
> That said, there was nothing for the pax to rate since no service was provided.


There was a service provided, perhaps not by you individually but Uber and you are part of that service. If getting picked up is difficult and requires multiple cancelations before Uber provides a driver that can actually make it work, than yes that is a low rated ride when it finally gets there. When I rate I am not just rating your portion of the trip but the entire experience. It may not be fair, but until Uber provides a way to differentiate the rating by different categories than one rating for the entire service it will have to be.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

If you cant rate the pax, they cant rate you. Easiest way to know.


----------

